

Ask HN: Does Google recruit from Gmail content? - delinquentme

So I'm staring at my inbox wondering why Google doesn't recruit people based on the information ( quantity and depth ) of what the person emails back and forth about.<p>Not to mention that I've got slews of notes in there.<p>We've got contextually specific ads<p>... why not recruiting?
======
rfugger
I would think that would raise privacy red flags, and those google wants to
hire are some of the most privacy-sensitive people around.

------
imr
Funny thing, once you start emailing a google recruiter to set up an interview
the ads definitely change.

